# I just got terminated SOcal



## pasadenauber (Jan 16, 2015)

It was too good to be true!!! I just got terminated and I am waiting for my appeal response.


----------



## fyls (Aug 2, 2017)

pasadenauber said:


> It was too good to be true!!! I just got terminated and I am waiting for my appeal response.


I'm sorry.What is the reason or excuse they gave you?


----------



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

A lot of veterans are being deactivated for made up reasons like you haven't been as successful as other drivers BS. Really m*ther****ers? It took you 2 plus years to come to that conclusion?!? They want veteran drivers gone so it doesn't look like they are employees. If anyone keeps asking why, that's why. On the other side of that coin, if you get deactivated within 6 months that just means you suck ass at this.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

kmatt said:


> A lot of veterans are being deactivated for made up reasons like you haven't been as successful as other drivers BS. Really m*ther&%[email protected]!*ers? It took you 2 plus years to come to that conclusion?!? They want veteran drivers gone so it doesn't look like they are employees. If anyone keeps asking why, that's why. On the other side of that coin, if you get deactivated within 6 months that just means you suck ass at this.


If you get deactivated after 2 years for bs then you 100% need to go to arbitration. Also look to join a class action.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

fyls said:


> I'm sorry.What is the reason or excuse they gave you?


Probably the person's own fault by the no response.


----------



## pasadenauber (Jan 16, 2015)

fyls said:


> I'm sorry.What is the reason or excuse they gave you?


they said some packages where not 
delivered


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Bygosh said:


> If you get deactivated after 2 years for bs then you 100%* need to go to arbitration*. Also look to join a class action.


And just exactly how does one go about getting your case to Arbitration ? And be successful getting your case heard ?


----------



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

Bygosh said:


> If you get deactivated after 2 years for bs then you 100% need to go to arbitration. Also look to join a class action.


I didn't get deactivated but a lot of veterans just did.



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> And just exactly how does one go about getting your case to Arbitration ? And be successful getting your case heard ?


I think a driver would have to pay $250 to get heard by the arbitration system


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I think one has to do some really stupid things to get terminated by Amazon. I know someone who has been in several accidents during delivery (which were entirely the drivers' fault), missed a bunch of blocks, a bunch of dnrs over the course of a year and they are still around.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> And just exactly how does one go about getting your case to Arbitration ? And be successful getting your case heard ?


Read the TOS. You send a letter requesting arbitration and your claim. Amazon pays up to 10k for arbitration unless the arbitrator determines your claim is frivolous. You can do it over the phone, by writing or in person in the county you live in.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Call me stupid. Is there another way to read the TOS with out logging in ?



oicu812 said:


> I think one has to do some really stupid things to get terminated by Amazon.


That's the point. Some people got deactivated by only siting, "TOS Violation". Nothing more.

Plus they can always throw it out, siting "Frivolous claim" and still not give a reason.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Would these people that got terminated for "TOS violation" post their termination email? I'd bet that they did something stupid and continued doing so.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I would if I feel like making the effort. But then I'd have to spill the full story, part of it is still in the courts hands but even so, I was reinstated but they pulled the plug two months later. Yet I think dkcs is right as its happened to one or some of his people as well. No it's not script or auto clicker.


----------



## ndigoboy (Mar 24, 2018)

Amazon cuts their bottom performers. Yes, there is a metrics system at play and you are reviewed and judged routinely. The bottom performer for a given time period is usually cut. It just happened to be you this time. You don't have to be the best to succeed at Amazon, you just can't be the worst.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Yet I think dkcs is right as its happened to one or some of his people as well. No it's not script or auto clicker.


His people are the script people as he's the one helping to set them up. He said as much in another thread(s).

Whether one is violating the TOS, the purge of drivers based on metrics which some aren't apparent is at Amazon's discretion. One metric is where exactly you scan the package. Whether it's inside your car or at the doorstep. Another metric is whether you call the customer and/or support if you have an undeliverable and marked it as such.


----------



## pasadenauber (Jan 16, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> Would these people that got terminated for "TOS violation" post their termination email? I'd bet that they did something stupid and continued doing so.


all my packages were scanned so not sure why amazon isn't clear with me and give me exact reasons.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

pasadenauber said:


> all my packages were scanned so not sure why amazon isn't clear with me and give me exact reasons.


You weren't terminated for not scanning the packages. You said you were terminated for not delivering them. It could be a bunch of DNRs in a short period of time. You may have gotten unlucky where someone stole a bunch of packages that you "delivered".

I see too many flex drivers advertising what they do. Flex stickers, flex t-shirts, stupid beacon light on top of the car, etc. That's just at the Rosemead location.


----------



## pasadenauber (Jan 16, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> You weren't terminated for not scanning the packages. You said you were terminated for not delivering them. It could be a bunch of DNRs in a short period of time. You may have gotten unlucky where someone stole a bunch of packages that you "delivered".
> 
> I see too many flex drivers advertising what they do. Flex stickers, flex t-shirts, stupid beacon light on top of the car, etc. That's just at the Rosemead location.[/QUOT
> 
> yeah i was really low pro about delivering boxes for that reason stupid porch pirates have ruing my side gig..


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

oicu812 said:


> His people are the script people as he's the one helping to set them up. He said as much in another thread(s).
> 
> Whether one is violating the TOS, the purge of drivers based on metrics which some aren't apparent is at Amazon's discretion. One metric is where exactly you scan the package. Whether it's inside your car or at the doorstep. Another metric is whether you call the customer and/or support if you have an undeliverable and marked it as such.


Guilty as charged... I still haven't seen a single driver deactivated permanently for script use. Amazon has been tossing around the excuse lately that your performance was below that of other drivers but drivers that don't even automate have been getting that one.

Amazon is actually easing up on scripters now and still letting you see blocks (with a few minutes delay) instead of outright soft blocking you. So if you are in a non-competitive market then you won't even be blocked now.


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

ndigoboy said:


> Amazon cuts their bottom performers. Yes, there is a metrics system at play and you are reviewed and judged routinely. The bottom performer for a given time period is usually cut. It just happened to be you this time. You don't have to be the best to succeed at Amazon, you just can't be the worst.


Agreed and well said


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

pasadenauber said:


> It was too good to be true!!! I just got terminated and I am waiting for my appeal response.


If it was too good to be true, why appeal?


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

dkcs said:


> So if you are in a non-competitive market then you won't even be blocked now.


Other then brand new stations I don't think that exists.


----------



## ndigoboy (Mar 24, 2018)

Bygosh said:


> Other then brand new stations I don't think that exists.


They exist. DCC3 is one of them. At any time there is a wall of offers sitting since no one wants to go out deep into Virginia and drive 1hr 30mn to get back home on miles they can't deduct. It was so bad they merged DCC2 with it hoping those guys would migrate over and it had the oposite effect, the DCC3 guys saturated the DCC2 offers so now those blocks are gone in an instant and DCC3 still gets left behind.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

ndigoboy said:


> They exist. DCC3 is one of them. At any time there is a wall of offers sitting since no one wants to go out deep into Virginia and drive 1hr 30mn to get back home on miles they can't deduct. It was so bad they merged DCC2 with it hoping those guys would migrate over and it had the oposite effect, the DCC3 guys saturated the DCC2 offers so now those blocks are gone in an instant and DCC3 still gets left behind.


They just have to increase the rate until someone takes them. Money talks.


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> You weren't terminated for not scanning the packages. You said you were terminated for not delivering them. It could be a bunch of DNRs in a short period of time. You may have gotten unlucky where someone stole a bunch of packages that you "delivered".
> 
> I see too many flex drivers advertising what they do. Flex stickers, flex t-shirts, stupid beacon light on top of the car, etc. That's just at the Rosemead location.


I see the same thing at my station people advertising with magnetic signs, t-shirts,hats Etc ..how stupid can you be? You're just asking for to be followed and have packages stolen. There have been times when I even tucked my orange badge in my shirt in undesirable neighborhoods. Then you have these idiots just driving around with magnetic signs on their cars saying look at me Mommy I drive for Amazon.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Bygosh said:


> Other then brand new stations I don't think that exists.


They are VERY rare but believe it or not there are maybe a handful.

Even when I've been time blocked I've still seen blocks, just they are surged priced. When you are soft blocked now instead of seeing no blocks at all you are still able to see blocks but are delayed x amount of minutes before getting the chance to see them.

It seems that Amazon found they had so many drivers being blocked for automation at some stations that there weren't enough drivers left after they would block a whole group so now you still get to see blocks, only delayed so those who don't automate get first chance.

This actually seems like a fair compromise. Drivers who don't automate (or who do and don't get caught) will have first crack at a block offer lowering the competition for a block while Amazon gets to keep enough drivers in areas where they have a shortage of drivers.


----------



## Mastadivinity (Dec 14, 2016)

Hey guys, I got terminated a few months ago from flex in NYC. I was a bike courier doing restaurant deliveries 99% of the time. been doing this gig for 2 years with no problems. I was deactivated for "multiple deliveries marked, but not received". Does anyone think I have a chance with Arbitration?


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Mastadivinity said:


> Hey guys, I got terminated a few months ago from flex in NYC. I was a bike courier doing restaurant deliveries 99% of the time. been doing this gig for 2 years with no problems. I was deactivated for "multiple deliveries marked, but not received". Does anyone think I have a chance with Arbitration?


As long as you didn't do anything sketchy then yeah you should try.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Mastadivinity said:


> Hey guys, I got terminated a few months ago from flex in NYC. I was a bike courier doing restaurant deliveries 99% of the time. been doing this gig for 2 years with no problems. I was deactivated for "multiple deliveries marked, but not received". Does anyone think I have a chance with Arbitration?


have you already tried to appeal? as long as you have proof that their information is incorrect (weekly summaries, or lack of emails letting you know customers weren't receiving packages), i'd request arbitration.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

kmatt said:


> A lot of veterans are being deactivated for made up reasons like you haven't been as successful as other drivers BS. Really m*ther&%[email protected]!*ers? It took you 2 plus years to come to that conclusion?!? They want veteran drivers gone so it doesn't look like they are employees. If anyone keeps asking why, that's why. On the other side of that coin, if you get deactivated within 6 months that just means you suck ass at this.


It's no different from what fUber or Gryft are doing with their latest round of culling drivers. Like these two, Amazon Flex/Prime is a gig economy employer. A gig economy is one in which TEMPORARY & PART TIME workers are hired as independent contractors to provide a service or product to customers. Doing Flex 30 hr+ is in complete contradiction of that. So don't be surprised when said gig economy employer begins to take subversive, Machiavellian measures to shed itself of unnecessary overhead costs. And especially if they've been sued/taken to arbitration by their independent contractors in the past.


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

pasadenauber said:


> It was too good to be true!!! I just got terminated and I am waiting for my appeal response.


Terminated from what?


----------

